# Expensive Zymol vs other waxes



## pash (Aug 20, 2006)

I have just been looking at some of the Zymol range and can't help but think they are taking the ****!

The most expensive wax I have is £40 Pinnacle and to be honest you can't really tell the difference between that and something like Collinite or P21 apart from it doesn't last as long! 

Has anybody used something like the Destiny Glaze (£400+) or something insane like the £8000 Royale? 

I'm guessing it looks exactly the same as all the cheaper waxes, but am I wrong?? Does the £400 wax for example look 10 times better than the £40 Pinnacle?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

My take on Zymol Carbon vs CG 50/50

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=14353

All in the prep for me - polishing and glazes.

I love Pinnacle Souveran but we all now it does not last -but looks good. For winter I like Megs 16 but it lacks a little looks wise over say the Souveran or 50/50. Looks wise over a good prep there are only very subtle differences in looks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have used the £1200 atlantique

Very impressive on lighter colours, only as good as the next best on darker colours. 

Is it very good - yes, is it worth the price - from a customer pov - yes! Is it overpriced? £1200 for 8oz pot costed at less than a quid?


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

pash said:


> Does the £400 wax for example look 10 times better than the £40 Pinnacle?


No, of course not!

A £40 tub of wax is a lot to spend on a wax (almost had sleepless nights when I bought my first along time ago wondering if I'd lost my marbles)

So does a £80.00 tub of wax look twice as good as the £40.00 wax? No, but it will look, "better"...for "better" add in whatever subjective term you like; deeper, wetter, glossier etc.

Let's move another step up and throw another £40 into the argument; let's spend £120...3 x better than a £40.00 tub - and a little "better" than a £80.00 tub of wax.

But broadly speaking, at those 3 loose price points there will be a noticeable difference in the quality of finish, each getting just that bit better. Go beyond that and will be increasingly difficult to visually see where those large sums of cash have been spent - there will be increased benefit in durability - offset by increasingly difficult application!

Go beyond that, IMO, the law of dimishing returns starts to bite; you can spend ever increasing amounts of cash on waxes for less and less return on "better-ness" It's a financially painful, and at times, a slightly disappointing road to travel...I've done it

To go to £7,000+ ? Well, as a marketing tool for the pro's I guess it works, but does it give *significantly* better results than the more down to earth priced waxes...hmmm, I don't think so.

Back to the £40 tub of wax...that'll buy you Pinnacle Souveran, Zymol Carbon or Swissol Onyx. The Souveran just won't last. You have a choice between the remaining two. Both of which will give pretty much identical results if it's a Carnauba finish you're after.

I won't say which I prefer

Dave


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I have used the £1200 atlantique


Was that what you tried on that CSL we did?

If so....



jac-in-a-box said:


> So does a £80.00 tub of wax look twice as good as the £40.00 wax? No, but it will look, "better"...for "better" add in whatever subjective term you like; deeper, wetter, glossier etc.


... this does not ring true for me because the other panels done with Souveran looked as good as the Atlantique to me.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes mate it was

I have also used atlantique on another csl and the results were no better than xxx wax, however atlantique looks great on lighter colours.


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

Rich said:


> Was that what you tried on that CSL we did?
> 
> If so....
> 
> ... this does not ring true for me because the other panels done with Souveran looked as good as the Atlantique to me.


That would be I assume a Silver CSL?

So, what you're saying is that a £40.00 tub of wax looks as good as £1,200 tub of Atlantique?!

On a light coloured car, I wouldn't apply a wax more costly than a £60.00 tub of Swissols Saphir (cat's out of the bag now ) More costly waxes simply will not show their true potential on light colours - sure there's a small trade off in durability.

My opinion only of course

Another tack - I've made an ar8e of the "quote" thing as well

Dave


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Rich, more expensive does not mean it will be any better.

I have no doubt that some of the more expensive waxes are incredible and better than other lower priced products, but this does not apply to every product by a long shot.

Zymol Ital for instance, need to do more testing, but in the applications I have applied so far, I have had far better results with a product such as XXX wax. £65 versus £12.


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG is this firum SO against Zymol thats all I ever see is Zymol bashing 

Jack in the box you talk about how waxes over a certain amount aint worht it. Why does Divine cost so much then? Can I use 50/50 and get the same results as Swissol?

Jimmy


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I'd have to agree with Rich, more expensive does not mean it will be any better.
> 
> I have no doubt that some of the more expensive waxes are incredible and better than other lower priced products, but this does not apply to every product by a long shot.
> 
> Zymol Ital for instance, need to do more testing, but in the applications I have applied so far, I have had far better results with a product such as XXX wax. £65 versus £12.


Pretty much what I was saying... just that I have set my price points a little higher for where I see the tangible differences starting to disappear. It's all very subjective anyway

And what is this XXXwax...seen that mentioned a few times around here?

Dave


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

jac-in-a-box said:


> That would be I assume a Silver CSL?
> 
> So, what you're saying is that a £40.00 tub of wax looks as good as £1,200 tub of Atlantique?!
> 
> ...


No it was a Black M3 CSL.

http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/m3csl/


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

jac-in-a-box said:


> Slightly different tack....since Swissol has been given a little freedom on DW has it's competitor suddenly achieving a little more prominence? No, must be my imagination


Im getting really bored of you going on about how you can talk about Swissol..

I think its getting more prominece as you keep talkin about it all the time 

btw well done on turning a Zymol bashin into a Swissol loving thread :wave:


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

JimmyChoo said:


> OMG is this firum SO against Zymol thats all I ever see is Zymol bashing
> 
> Jack in the box you talk about how waxes over a certain amount aint worht it. Why does Divine cost so much then? Can I use 50/50 and get the same results as Swissol?
> 
> Jimmy


Zymol bashing? Me? No, not all...I've mentioned elsewhere that I use Zymol.
I've just re-read my posts in this thread and at no point I have I "bashed" anything

As to why I talk about "how waxes over a certain amount aint worht it. Why does Divine cost so much then?
The answer is I don't know.

And I did, in my earlier comments, add that it was "my opinion" - and that's all I've expressed

Dave


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

To go to £7,000+ ? Well, as a marketing tool for the pro's I guess it works, but does it give significantly better results than the more down to earth priced waxes...hmmm, I don't think so.

Not the first time you have made this comment either.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Give the guy a break, he's entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jac-in-a-box said:


> To go to £7,000+ ? Well, as a marketing tool for the pro's I guess it works, but does it give *significantly* better results than the more down to earth priced waxes...hmmm, I don't think so.
> 
> Back to the £40 tub of wax...that'll buy you Pinnacle Souveran, Zymol Carbon or Swissol Onyx. The Souveran just won't last. You have a choice between the remaining two. Both of which will give pretty much identical results if it's a Carnauba finish you're after.
> 
> ...


Dont forget you will get LIFETIME refills... It doesnt say WHOSE lifetime either... So I would leave it to someone in my will....

I have to say if you are using it to detail professionally and you have say 3 people using it and you do 3 details a week that would be 9 details a week with it which could be over 450 applications a year:doublesho so over 10 years you "could" do 4500 applications without having to spend anymore that the initial investment... If you said the average pot of Zymol would give you 36 applications that would be the same as buying 125 pots of wax... if they were for example concours at £164 a pot that would be £20,500!!

So £7000ish is a good deal to me  An investment almost....

Oh and if you think Zymol Vintage at £1852 is free refills for life too and you think about the above its quite a good deal. Does the Swissol one at a similar price give you free refills for life too?

I would also assume that you would either own a garage or be a detailer to buy the two products I mention above...

If you were a personal user the furthest you would go would probably be destiny and you would have to be double sure to make that investment... again if you applied it once a month this would last you 3 years too meaning its a £160 a year... £3 a week! I dont mind spending that on a wax as I have spent far more than £3 a week trying stuff over the last 5 years!

Please note THIS IS MY OPINION before I get bashed for talking about Zymol 

As for which one you prefer JITB thats obvious! Its Zymol Carbon you just dont want to tell everyone in public


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Give the guy a break, he's entitled to an opinion.


How can you base an opinion on something you have never used?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It always seems that we have people bashing Zymol on here, but equally christ we have people who seem to jump on anybody that says anything negative about the stuff.

I'm sure the product speaks for itself. I am all for expressing an opinion where you have experience of using it.

When you think about £7k with lifetime refills it suddenly doesn't become *that* bad.


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Give the guy a break, he's entitled to an opinion.


I would Neil, I have been on this forum a long time you can see i am member 500  and all I see since the chief unbl.ocked swissol is JITB mentioning this in all his posts! There is no need and he still does it! I also have noticed anywhere zymol mentioned it gets turened into a I love Swissol post or a yeh zymol is ****e poist....

Am I not entitled to an opinion either?

Jimster


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Of course you are mate, glad to see you expressing it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> It always seems that we have people bashing Zymol on here, but equally christ we have people who seem to jump on anybody that says anything negative about the stuff.
> 
> I'm sure the product speaks for itself. I am all for expressing an opinion where you have experience of using it.
> 
> When you think about £7k with lifetime refills it suddenly doesn't become *that* bad.


And the £1852 one even better value 

To be honest I dont mention Zymol on this forum as I know the agro it causes... LOL

Johnny


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> If you were a personal user the furthest you would go would probably be destiny and you would have to be double sure to make that investment... again if you applied it once a month this would last you 3 years too meaning its a £160 a year... £3 a week! I dont mind spending that on a wax as I have spent far more than £3 a week trying stuff over the last 5 years!


Thanks John - you have just justified the price of a product to make me be able to purchase some Concours now if I like it when I try the sample pot!

£164 over 3 years is only £4.50 a month.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Have I ever made a comment about Swissol? *No*.

Why? I have never used it, But JIAB seems more than happy in "his opinion" to have a go at Zymol, why because it's in his interest.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> And the £1852 one even better value
> 
> To be honest I dont mention Zymol on this forum as I know the agro it causes... LOL
> 
> Johnny


My piggy bank doesn't have that much yet mate, but when it does I'll be knocking at your door


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Thanks John - you have just justified the price of a product to make me be able to purchase some Concours now if I like it when I try the sample pot!
> 
> £164 over 3 years is only £4.50 a month.


To be honest what I wrote above is how I explain the pricing to most people... I also believe that the Zymol pots are larger than the Swissol brand, so when you compare them you will need to take this into consideration too... 

Hope you like the sample that you try :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I had never ever considered how many applications you would get from a tub of wax before, and when worked out and costs included - the overall cost seems reasonable. Even more so when in reality for me it would only really be used in the show season anyway. 

Looking forward to trying it out now - though I feel it may be one for the Spring.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Will be interesting to see how you get on Rich, interested in this wax too.


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> How can you base an opinion on something you have never used?


I assume that comment is pointed at me?

Earlier you were quick enough to point that I repeated the "hmm, do I think a £7.000+ wax was worth it..." comment" Good to see you read my earlier threads

Just a shame you wern't quite so rententive over the comment that I made that I also use Zymol in the same threads.

Saddened how this has degenerated to something that's getting a less than "friendly" so quickly. 
Obviously the little "wink" emoticon has been selectively missed by some!

Time for me to gracefully retire I think...it seems it's past the hour to carry on reasonable, mature and light hearted debate with some on here. 
Just astonished how much venom can be raised so quickly over someone expressing an opinion or two.

Thought this place had reached a level of maturity where such discussions could take place...shame

I've genuinely learn't a thing or two here - in return I was happy to give something back on a product that I have a reasonable knowledge of...looks like wishful thinking now.

Someone has made the comment about the timing of my "appearance" on here...what's that to do with anything? The winter months are the only time that I have to ferret such places, it's nothing "sinister"

Dave


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

jac-in-a-box said:


> I assume that comment is pointed at me?
> 
> Earlier you were quick enough to point that I repeated the "hmm, do I think a £7.000+ wax was worth it..." comment" Good to see you read my earlier threads
> 
> ...


Like I have already said what is your opinion based on??? (about Zymol Royale)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

everyone chill a bit eh


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

182_blue said:


> everyone chill a bit eh


I totally agree.
Have they started putting testosterone in these waxes or someting

By the way I have used the following waxes:
Swissol Onyx, Saphir, Shield, and Concorso (now known as Best of Show)
Zymol Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage
Collinite 476s and 845IW
CG XXX and 50:50
P21s

I like them all. They all give slightly different finishes. As you go up a price point in a range there does seem to be an improvement. Are they worth the money? Well that is down to the person paying for them I guess. In my opinion if value for money is important to you buy either of the Chemical Guys or Collinite waxes. Is 50:50 worth twice the price of XXX? In my opinion yes. Is the finish twice as good - well that is a little more difficult to define.

Having said all of the above I currently have Zaino on my car and I am very impressed with it. My wife's Golf has a combination of Collinite topped with 50:50 and looks very good.

One must not forget, with all this talk of LSPs, it is the preparation and attention to detail that makes a bigger difference to the overall finish (in my opinion of course). It certainly is not anything to get upset or heated about. I enjoy trying out different products, hence a garage full of part used tubs of wax.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The CSL Rich and I detailed was black and we used zaino topped with souveran and even tbh I don't think the finish we got could be bettered with anything! 

Next I detailed a black csl myself and used CG products which came a very close second.

A few weeks ago I detailed another black M3 and used atlantique, the finish in my eyes was about the same as the CG products. 

I used atlantique on my wifes silver Z3 and was very impressed. Yesterday I used Titanium oln my own black car and it looked A1


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The above two posts pretty much sum up Carnubas for me:

Slightly different looks with the application of each. Are any _better looking_ than one another depends on what look you want/prefer.

As for durability I cant help adding layers often so am never the person to comment on Wax durability especially as the car is a garage queen (and mormally has a sealant base) and the daily drives get sealants.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

JITB - IMVHO where ever you go there is going to be the whole Zymol vs Swissol debate I purposely dont post on this forum about Zymol even though I am an approved trader as I know how the posts can degenerate very quickly and the general negative approach to the product due to the price... 

I have found with Zymol that once I explain to people the size of the pot in comparison to others and just how many applications you can get out of one of the more expensive pots of wax they start to see that they are better value for money. This just goes to show on my previous posts.. 

Are they better than anything else they will use? Well for me... There is something about the zymol finish that make me feel all warm and cuddly inside..! Something I havent got with other LSP's and thats why I use it, I am in a fortunate position though but equally I have seen fantastic results with Carbon on King Erics Scooby and he will tell you what a numpty he is when he does his car 

I think perhaps just because of who you are (swissol approved detailer) that when you post people will always try and read more into that post than actually the point your trying to get across, its the same with my posts hence why I dont tend to do it, if people wish to ask me a question on a zymol I supply then of course I will answer but I do make damn sure I dont compare it with another well known swiss wax  

As for this forum not being Friendly... I dont think this is actually the case..! I just think its maybe the timing (late saturday night) and the products Zymol vs Swissol.... Christ you couldnt put the CEO of Zymol and Swissol in the same room and expect them to get on could you  Obviously there is going to be times when there are going to be people that dont have the same opinions as you or I and some people wont put that across in text as well as they could face to face (remember there is no emotion in text you cant tell if i am smiling or not right now) Its a forum and a free speech one at that this post is still here... I know forums where it would have been deleted by now..!

Johnny

*please note this is the personal opinion of Johnny Opolis VIII and not of any other person or company*


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used some of the more expensive Zymol products and they do work well on Darker cars if applied correctly, however a good thorough ground up approach and using knowledge of certain colours/paint finishes has led me away from these more expensive products in favour of other waxes applied to a correctly prepared paint surface.
I now use CG XXX, P21S, Pinnacle Souveran or others depending on the car and how much the customer is prepared/willing to pay for the desired finish


----------



## Kazza (Sep 4, 2006)

Well i dont post a lot on here as much prefer to gather as much information as possible in aide of helping an enthusiast.I am a member on a lot of other forums and rarely post on these either.

Now this is my take on things from a perspective point of view to say the least.
Until recently there has been very little talk of Swissol on here at all and i think its great that there is another brand for all to buy and try .But the way that it has arrived on this forum has been surprising to say the least.

It could just be a coincidence but J I T B all you ever post about is Swissol ,there are plenty of other topics on here including a show it off section but you never seem to post on that and from an amateurs point of view there is nothing better than a pro like yourselve commenting on someone else hard work and enthusiasm.But you dont.You also have been a member on here for months but chose to start posting recently,not sure why bit it was timely with the introdcution of swissol on here.

Quote Someone has made the comment about the timing of my "appearance" on here...what's that to do with anything? The winter months are the only time that I have to ferret such places, it's nothing "sinister 
Well J I T B i have followed your impressive work on the TT forum but you have been posting on that very frequently even in the summer months so im not sure where you are coming from on this comment. 

Now Zymol has been openly discussed on the forum but never has there been any anti swissol in any of the threads prior to swissol being allowed its name on here.
Johnny couldnt agree more with you on this as you have never slated swissol even though you are an approved zymol reseller,i think some of the swissol boys should take a leaf out of your book.

Now there are a lot of very good brands out there but it all comes down to personal experience and the individuals choice,there are so many to choose from and im quite happy to sit back and read the comments and posts before buying.

Ps TIM i sent a pm re buying some swissol ,can you reply


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, back on topic folks , PLEASE


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

With regards to the finish, i think there are so many good waxes out there now that to get the finish to look a littl e better is getting very hard. I have Zymol Destiny, Collinite 476, DW H/C Wax, P21s. The Zymol is opinion the best wax i have tried but its closely followed by the others. My point being the others are very good waxes and leave a very good finish and to improve on it u have to pay that little extra in my opinion.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

There are some differences between them all but to be honest sometimes when I've applied Zymol I've not been all that happy. Same with ALL the others. You know what makes the biggest difference 
a) The ambient conditions at the end - light playing a major factor.
b) Your mood.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

b) your mood

Pretty much sums it up for me Bri!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

A question - when you've paid x amount of money for a wax, does your mind trick your eye slighty because you want it to leave a better finish? afterall you've just spent a shed load on a wax.

A blind test on identically prep'd cars might be an idea, with more than one set of eyes?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

^^ This has an effect for me, I expect more because I payed so damn much and don't want to think I payed all that money for a product which looks the same as one I already have.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> A question - when you've paid x amount of money for a wax, does your mind trick your eye slighty because you want it to leave a better finish? afterall you've just spent a shed load on a wax.
> 
> A blind test on identically prep'd cars might be an idea, with more than one set of eyes?


there's also the whole qudos thing as well, its like having the option of wearing asda bargain jeans @ £4 or a pair of Paul smith jeans @ £100, both do the same job, but some people feel so much better wearing the Paul smiths


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going home - can't believe this has kicked off yet again  

Anyways, good to see the debate rolling on  

Oh and I've just applied Swissol Cleaner Fluid by rotary - pics to follow


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeh next person to start such a debate gets an instant ban


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oh and any compliants , take a number










:lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> A question - when you've paid x amount of money for a wax, does your mind trick your eye slighty because you want it to leave a better finish? afterall you've just spent a shed load on a wax.
> 
> A blind test on identically prep'd cars might be an idea, with more than one set of eyes?


Good point but I try to be objective esp with detailing and what I've spent on a product vs. "should it be good coz I've spunked a week's wages on it?" and my take was and still is that Carbon on black gives a marginally "nicer" result than Souveran - how you'd quantify this I really don't know and it's my untrained eye I guess and that's 2 waxes which RRP for the same(ish) price so it's purely final results.

Destiny - another hard one as I paid nowt for mine so I'll not comment.

Swissol Onyx - see my post in Show it Off :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Bit like diamonds its not the size or look that counts its the qty of carats. Same as wax it the process that bumps up the price your paying for refined ingrediants and that costs, it may look the same as cheaper waxs to the naked eye but deep dpwn you know its better.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I guess if you (the person buying the wax / paying for application) are happy with it, then nothing else really matters. For example a customer has x car so i recommend y product, but _*they*_ prefer z product, who am i to argue my personal preferances over theirs. A very tricky and *subjective* issue that i'm sure will rage for ever.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> Bit like diamonds its not the size or look that counts its the qty of carats. Same as wax it the process that bumps up the price your paying for refined ingrediants and that costs, it may look the same as cheaper waxs to the naked eye but deep dpwn you know its better.


Going to have to disagree slighty with that comment - the ingredients i.e carnauba whether white or yellow aren't expensive at all, we are talking pennys here. What you are paying for is prestige & marketing.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Likewise - not sure by the deep down you know its better comment - deep down you may hope it's better after spending alot more on it!

The Subjective comment hits the nail on the head for me. Perfect example Andys prefer the Zymol Carbon marginally over the Souvberan on his Black car, for me it is the other way and the looks of the Souveran just pip it for me. On the other hand the car is now wearing Carbon now for winter as the reports say it should last longer than the Souveran which looks good for about 30 seconds lol!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

The little mints TicTacs contain Carnuba and they cost like 30p!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Likewise - not sure by the deep down you know its better comment - deep down you may hope it's better after spending alot more on it!
> 
> The Subjective comment hits the nail on the head for me. Perfect example Andys prefer the Zymol Carbon marginally over the Souvberan on his Black car, for me it is the other way and the looks of the Souveran just pip it for me. On the other hand the car is now wearing Carbon now for winter as the reports say it should last longer than the Souveran which looks good for about 30 seconds lol!


Good point Rich.

Try Swissol Onyx too


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Just seen your thread Mr C - see my closing comment there! lol

That said must try the Zymol Concours from "Butterboy Brazo" first and wait till you buy some BOS first Andy


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Yeh next person to start such a debate gets an instant ban


Guess i'll be getting a ban then


----------



## pash (Aug 20, 2006)

Why on earth has the topic been renamed? It makes it look like a swore or something lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^whats been renamed ?


----------



## pash (Aug 20, 2006)

It got changed back. Zymol was *****


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

im an opinionated bar steward so it feels a bit rude not to stick my oar in.

Zymol and Swissol both make good waxes... no denying that.... they both obviously put themselves in the firing line being at the top of their market. Everyone wants to know why waxes cost several £1000 and if their worth it. Hell if they cost under £100 then no one would really care if they were good enough. We dotn have such heated debates about autoglym and megs do we.

Having used a few of the zymol range now (im not approved by either company) i can say their good waxes. better than a £100 wax... who gives a damn... my customers are happy as they can brag down the pub that their wax cost £xxxx 

I drive an audi because im too much of a snob to drive a skoda... in my mind thats 80% of the issue with these brands. 

from what i have seen and heard neither brand is brilliant in the winter.. and in the summer the differences are so neglegable that you would need a very good eye to spot the difference... hell most car drivers cant even see if their car has swirls or scratches.

i think zymol wins hands down on marketing. swissol are missing a trick somewhere there although i guess there more 'our products do the talking' frame of mind.. and fair enough.

i think jack in the box is right (wow im saying it on a public forum) that up to a point its fine but after that its a case of look how big my 'wax' is.

im actually compilling a little collection of samples for my friend who runs a flavour business and has a factory full of chemists and analysts at his disposal. Were going to run a little test to see which wax most acurately lives up to is carnauba content claim... should be fun


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> ^^ This has an effect for me, I expect more because I payed so damn much and don't want to think I payed all that money for a product which looks the same as one I already have.


Hey this is so true, the amount of customers who swear by Supgard is untrue, but is this because theyve shelledout £300+ and dont want to look a fool, I dont know, but they love it. Beware of false prophets


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i think what we have to be mindfull off is people have made a choice and bought either an expensive or a cheaper wax, this was there choice and nobody should be made to feel bad about what they bought, well not on this forum anyway, that is not what we are about on DW.

Anyway i think this has been done to death, lets all move on eh, there is another thread going, that may be of interest here


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Anyway i think this has been done to death, lets all move on eh


Sorry but I have to say I think trying to move on from this is a mistake, so far I see a lot of great and sensible comments, rather than the normal slagging matches as seen elsewhere. I do wonder if the mods would just rather block out the Zymol and Swissol words from this site, but then again that would offend some of our authorised sellers.

Come on guys (mods/admin) unless things get outta hand lets have some open discussions rather than shutting threads down

PLEASE!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps it should be about whether a wax is good ( not how much it costs) .

Lets get back to the grass roots of where DW came from . Open discussions about products , how you use them , good techniques , if they are good or not , tips on what/how to use them and lets not get stuck up with the pricing and the marketing. If its good share it , if its bad then share that ...

There will always be people out there that prefer product A over B , but construtive comments on its use, ease of use, finish etc is what DW is about not whether product A's marketing is better than B's.
So lets get these sort of threads back on course about products applications etc etc ...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps it should be about whether a wax is good ( not how much it costs) .
> 
> Lets get back to the grass roots of where DW came from . Open discussions about products , how you use them , good techniques , if they are good or not , tips on what/how to use them and lets not get stuck up with the pricing and the marketing. If its good share it , if its bad then share that ...
> 
> ...


:thumb: :thumb: 
I totally agree with that - well said, Bill.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> Sorry but I have to say I think trying to move on from this is a mistake, so far I see a lot of great and sensible comments, rather than the normal slagging matches as seen elsewhere.
> 
> Come on guys (mods/admin) unless things get outta hand lets have some open discussions rather than shutting threads down
> 
> PLEASE!!


Agreed intresting thread this one IMO



182_blue said:


> Anyway i think this has been done to death, lets all move on eh, there is another thread going, that may be of interest here


No - that is a thread about expensive waxes vs expensives waxes! - so a different subject to this one.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, none of the mods have an issue with debating the relative merits of any product but let's remember this is tubs of wax we're talking about, not world peace or an end to 3rd world poverty so let's try to keep love in the room pretty please.

The debate can and no doubt will run and run and providing it stays civil then everything's cool.

From my point of view, it's all part of the endless quest for "the best" and TBH the day any of us can truly find that then it's a sad one as where does your hobby go from there?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I dont think you can really comment on Zymol until you've used it, well not in a bad way.

I always thought it was Hype, until I tried it. Most folk were saying Pinnicle Sourveran is a good, owning that too, I can say, maybe not .

Heres some stuff I did earlier this year..................well July

1 week on after applying the Zymol Destiny & The Pinnicle Sourveran, it was time for a wash.

The temps this past week had been the highest for many years, so the Carnuaba was in for a battering.

The shampoo used was Pinnicle, so it was good stuff & carnuaba friendly.

Water used was normal tap water, not Aqua Gleam filtered.

*ZYMOL DESTINY *









*PINNICLE SOURVERAN*









ZYMOL IS THE LEFT / PINNICLE THE RIGHT SIDE

*Rinsed by shower setting*


*Rinsed by open end hose*


I think the beading/water displacement speak for themselves really.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Water beading and durabilty aside (neither concern me  ) which looked better?


----------

